# Coming to Alhauran de la Torre



## Tonis (Jul 23, 2010)

After three very hectic days and a great deal of help, everything is in place.
We (myself and my two daughters) are coming out to Spain to live in Alhaurin de la Torre for an initial six months. The girls are booked into Spanish schools and all necessary papers acquired.
We have a little house over a popular coffee shop and between patches of panic I am looking forward to it immensely.
In England I have always felt that estate agents are a waste of money. That is definitely NOT SO in Spain!
We used Property Directors and Carmen could not have been more helpful. In addition to arranging housing, she took us to Schools and translated at the interviews. She took us to the Town Hall, twice, and filled in hundreds of forms for us. which would have taken many hours by ourselves. 
She is currently arranging a broadband connection so that, hopefully, it will be there before us.
If you need help finding accommodation go to Calle La Torre.
Hope to meet some of you soon.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice to hear of things going right for someone! 

Welcome to Spain and we look forward to hearing more about your adventures and experiences on this forum.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tonis said:


> After three very hectic days and a great deal of help, everything is in place.
> We (myself and my two daughters) are coming out to Spain to live in Alhaurin de la Torre for an initial six months. The girls are booked into Spanish schools and all necessary papers acquired.
> We have a little house over a popular coffee shop and between patches of panic I am looking forward to it immensely.
> In England I have always felt that estate agents are a waste of money. That is definitely NOT SO in Spain!
> ...


I'll make sure we meet at some point!!!! I'm working in Alhaurin El Grande now, so I'm not available much, but it would be nice to say hi!!! Carmen is sweet isnt she!!! Where about are you moving to?? Which coffee shop???

Jo xxx


----------



## Tonis (Jul 23, 2010)

The coffee shop is called Teide.
What are you doing Jo? I thought you were going back to England.
Have things settled down a bit?



jojo said:


> I'll make sure we meet at some point!!!! I'm working in Alhaurin El Grande now, so I'm not available much, but it would be nice to say hi!!! Carmen is sweet isnt she!!! Where about are you moving to?? Which coffee shop???
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tonis said:


> The coffee shop is called Teide.
> What are you doing Jo? I thought you were going back to England.
> Have things settled down a bit?


Aha, well, things took a turn when a friend asked me to work for him in his cafe in Alhaurin El Grande, so we're still here, altho looking ot move nearer to the kids school in Benalmadena!!!!! ......... it would be lovely to meet up tho!!!

I still dont know which coffee shop Teide is??? I'll have to google - Found it. Looks nice!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tonis (Jul 23, 2010)

Some of the best things in life seem to come about accedentally like that.
I am not at all sure that living over a bakery is a very smart move. I am sure that you could get fat on the wonderfull smell, but we liked the house so....what the hell!



jojo said:


> Aha, well, things took a turn when a friend asked me to work for him in his cafe in Alhaurin El Grande, so we're still here, altho looking ot move nearer to the kids school in Benalmadena!!!!! ......... it would be lovely to meet up tho!!!
> 
> I still dont know which coffee shop Teide is??? I'll have to google - Found it. Looks nice!!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tonis said:


> Some of the best things in life seem to come about accedentally like that.
> I am not at all sure that living over a bakery is a very smart move. I am sure that you could get fat on the wonderfull smell, but we liked the house so....what the hell!



My new job is in a Bakery/cafe in Alhaurin El Grande - its a killer!!! But you'll save on cooking!

Jo xxx


----------



## Tonis (Jul 23, 2010)

Some of the best things in life seem to come about accedentally like that.
I am not at all sure that living over a bakery is a very smart move. I am sure that you could get fat on the wonderfull smell, but we liked the house so....what the hell!



jojo said:


> Aha, well, things took a turn when a friend asked me to work for him in his cafe in Alhaurin El Grande, so we're still here, altho looking ot move nearer to the kids school in Benalmadena!!!!! ......... it would be lovely to meet up tho!!!
> 
> I still dont know which coffee shop Teide is??? I'll have to google - Found it. Looks nice!!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------



## Tonis (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't know how to send private messages so I have no idea how to arrange to meet up



jojo said:


> My new job is in a Bakery/cafe in Alhaurin El Grande - its a killer!!! But you'll save on cooking!
> 
> Jo xxx


----------

